# [install] Gentoo sur carte flash

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Je souhaite déployer gentoo sur une carte flash. Le tuto suivant est-il toujours d'actualité ?

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327295.html)

Existe-t-il un autre document de ce type plus récent ?

Merci

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Ou peut-on télécharger un stage2 récent ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Télécharge un stage 3  :Wink: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Le tuto, un peu ancien, utilise comme point de départ le stage2. Si un tuto plus récent est disponible, je prends. A défaut, j'adapterai le tuto en utilisant un stage3.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Existe-t-il un tuto plus récent concernant l'installation de gentoo sur une carte flash ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Où peut-on trouver le "howto" de Tony Murray concernant l'installation de Gentoo sur les carte mère EPIA ?

http://radagast.bglug.ca/epia/epia_howto/index.html#gentoo

----------

## mysix

tu entends quoi par carte flash ? Un disque SSD ou alors une réel carte flash de type carte pour appareil photo ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Je change de stratégie. Afin d'avoir un démarrage plus rapide du système, j'ai utilisé la méthode d'installation classique de gentoo sur un disque dur IDE. Dans mon cas, le disque dur IDE est une carte compact flash.

Actuellement la carte est configurée en lecture/écriture. Lors du démarrage du système, il s'arrête sur le lancement du module "udevd". Il n'y a aucune trace. Quelles peuvent être les causes ?

A terme la carte sera configurée en lecture seule. Quels sont les points à vérifier pour que le système fonctionne correctement ? (suppression du service de log, ...)

Voici la configuration du système :

environnement

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 02 Apr 2011 21:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl cracklib crypt cxx hardened iproute2 mmx modules mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly openmp openssh pam pcre perl pic python readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd urandom x86" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev kbd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa via" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

services installés

```
             bootmisc |                          boot                 

             hostname |                          boot                 

                local | nonetwork default                             

                 udev |                               sysinit         

           localmount |                          boot                 

                 root |                          boot                 

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                          boot                 

       udev-postmount |           default                             

                 sshd |           default                             

               sysctl |                          boot                 

              urandom |                          boot                 

                devfs |                               sysinit         

                dmesg |                               sysinit         

              hwclock |                          boot                 

          consolefont |                          boot                 

              keymaps |                          boot                 

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

             iptables |           default                             

                 ntpd |           default                             

           ntp-client |           default                             

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

                 mtab |                          boot                 

               procfs |                          boot                 

         termencoding |                          boot                 

               net.lo |                          boot                 

             net.eth0 |           default                             

             net.eth1 |           default                             

            syslog-ng |           default                             
```

grub

```
default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36 (hardened-r9)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-hardened-r9 root=/dev/hda1 vga=6

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-hardened-r9 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=6
```

Je viens d'installer syslog-ng pour récupérer les infos de démarrage.  :Smile: 

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai recompilé le kernel avec 'libata'.

Le système charge toujours la racine du système en lecture seule. L'ajout de l'option 'rw' dans grub.conf n'y fait rien.

Au démarrage le système affiche :

```
WARNING: rc_sys not defined in rc.conf. Failing back to automatic detection.
```

... et il ne démarre aucun service enregistré.

Voici ma configuration ...

grub.conf

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36 (hardened-r9)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-hardened-r9 root=/dev/sda1 vga=6
```

fstab

```
# <fs>      <mountpoint>   <type>   <opts>                         <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1   /              ext2     noatime                        0 0

#/dev/sda1   /              ext2     errors=remount-ro,ro,noatime   0 0

none        /dev/shm       tmpfs    nodev,nosuid,noexec            0 0
```

Le kernel a été compilé avec les stricts composants requis par le matériel et udev avec le support ext2.

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLOB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="noop"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MVIAC7=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=1

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x400000

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

...

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

...

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

...
```

Ai-je oublié quelque chose ?

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Au démarrage le système affiche :
> 
> ```
> WARNING: rc_sys not defined in rc.conf. Failing back to automatic detection.
> ```
> ...

 

Ca c'est pas grave, c'est juste un message d'avertissement depuis la derniere version de baselayout

Edite rc.conf et decommente    rc_sys=""

 *Quote:*   

> USE="acl cracklib crypt cxx hardened iproute2 mmx modules mudflap ncurses nptl nptlonly openmp openssh pam pcre perl pic python readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd urandom x86

 

A priori tu utilise le profil minimal. En rajoutant le USE "udev" et un coup emege -uDNv world, ca peut, peut-etre arranger ton probleme

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai enlevé les tags de commentaire devant la ligne "rc_conf" dans /etc/rc.conf.

L'ajout du flag udev ne change rien à la configuration du système - aucune recompilation.

Ce qui est étrange, lors des fois précédente le système démarrai les premiers services et bloquai sur udev.

Je ne vois pas autre chose qu'un problème avec le kernel.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il n'y a aucune erreur dans dmsg, mais je note l'info suivante à la fin du démarrage :

```
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 0:1
```

Pour qu'elle raison la partition est-elle montée en lecture seule ?

----------

